

Ask HN: I'm in Rome.  Any hackers want to meet up? - ljlolel

I've built a few things like www.turntable.fm and tvdinnr.com .
======
tilt
I forwarded this to a italian startuppers group

<http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_163895500288173>

Enjoy your stay!

~~~
tilt
Apparently I had to post here instead (call it targeting)

<http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_206192479409300>

~~~
ljlolel
thanks!

------
Facens
How many days will you stay?

~~~
ljlolel
I'm here only a short while, I think, until Wednesday, then off to Berlin.

